#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Dead Stars 'Tweet' Through Pyschic's Seance

## psi-bot

Check this link out  :Wink: 


First Ever Seance Is Held On Twitter For Halloween | UK News | Sky News

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I wonder who is going to try to contact Houdini this Halloween.

----------


## psi-bot

You lot here make me smile :Smile:  and to do that at 5.45 am means ya good at it lol

----------

